# Onstar Module



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

It is behind the radio. It is a real pain to access. You can simply disable it by pulling a fuse, if that is why you want to locate it.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

newcruzer17 said:


> It is behind the radio. It is a real pain to access. You can simply disable it by pulling a fuse, if that is why you want to locate it.


Hate to sound arrogant, but are you sure?

I was hoping it was behind one of the rear quarter panels.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Why would they run wiring to rear of a vehicle for that?


----------



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

Are you referring to the Mobile Telephone Control Module, if so, it is located behind glovebox, to the right of the filter

Stuart


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Because I did read that's where it's located in some other Chevy cars Rear quarter panel.

See video:

Disabling Onstar - YouTube


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> Why would they run wiring to rear of a vehicle for that?


...for two reasons:

(1) Some *OnStar*™ electronics (mobile radio microphone) is located in the REARVIEW mirror, which is located in the front of the cabin:

http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1004261P09-016.JPG

(2) The "Digital Receiver" electronics (XM-radio) is an integral, but separate, part of the AUDIO system, ie: the RADIO, which is located in the center dash board: 

http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1004261P09-013.JPG


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> Hate to sound arrogant, but are you sure?
> 
> I was hoping it was behind one of the rear quarter panels.


Yeah, that would be convienent, but I took mine apart back there looking for it. That is where they used to put them. I found it in a diagram of the electrical system,(see 70AARCUDA post) and it (GPS) IS behind the radio, at least it is in the dash and relatively unaccessable. The OnStar IS the mirror.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

newcruzer17 said:


> Yeah, that would be convienent, but I took mine apart back there looking for it. That is where they used to put them. I found it in a diagram of the electrical system,(see 70AARCUDA post) and it (GPS) IS behind the radio, at least it is in the dash and relatively unaccessable. The OnStar IS the mirror.


Looking at 70AARCUDA's post in the 1st link, it looks like #9 is the module I'm looking to access.

Correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

That's what I said!


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Stuie said:


> That's what I said!


Hey, it's the old adage of measure twice and cut once.

But it looks more or less behind the radio module and not the glove box.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Read on another older thread here on the same topic(didn't do a search, D'oh).

Anyway, can the module be accessed by removing the glovebox and not pulling out the radio from the dash?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Had the shop disable the Onstar today and guess what??? The car wouldn't start. They even tired it with pulling out the 3 wires connected to the module and nothing.

So it looks like my Cruze aftermarket system will be running both OEM and aftermarket....It works but it is strange.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I am also interested in disabeling OnStar, and I can verify that the vehicle will not run with the module disconnecetd. I haven't had time to play with the system but I suspect it's due to the controller network running through the OnStar module. It may be possible to jump the communication circuits together at the OnStar connector and get the vehicle to function, but I shudder to imagine the array of warning lights and messages that would result.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Has ANYONE tried formally asking their GM-dealership for information about "disconnecting" OnStar™ yet? It would be VERY interesting if Mothership-GM comes back and says it can't be done without also disabling the whole car...talk about legal recourse (!!) because, OnStar™ is NOT federally mandated like the DDR is.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Has ANYONE tried formally asking their GM-dealership for information about "disconnecting" OnStar™ yet? It would be VERY interesting if Mothership-GM comes back and says it can't be done without also disabling the whole car...talk about legal recourse (!!) because, OnStar™ is NOT federally mandated like the DDR is.


Ok, who wants to be the 1st?


----------



## titanium (Aug 14, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Does anyone know where the Onstar module is located?
> 
> Thanks


Stuart is correct. If you remove the glovebox, the module will be visible on the right side. 









If you want to disable 2-way communication with Onstar while retaining the mobile phone Bluetooth functionality, disconnect the antenna feed from the module.

Also, do not disconnect J1, J2, J3 (or remove the module entirely), or vehicle start will be disabled (as you found out).


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I know you can call OnStar and have them "terminate" the data connection to your car on their end, if of course you believe what they say. Since they have announced they are now selling your data (gps location, speed, etc.) to anyone who will pay them for it I'd rather terminate the connection on my end. I believe since you cannot eliminate the module the best way is most likely to disconnect the antenna


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

titanium was faster on the keyboard than me, LOL!


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I know what am about to say is useless, but am gonna post it anyways. 

For sure there is a way to disable OnStar, but the question is how. And I haven't got a clue either.
My point is, am from the Philippines and we don't have OnStar and the car works fine without it.


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

titanium said:


> Stuart is correct. If you remove the glovebox, the module will be visible on the right side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where is the antenna located? or is clearly labeled?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

The shop pulled out the antenna only (so he claims) and the car would not start. Plus the steering wheel bluetooth connect button was now not working. So he plugged that plug back in and tried the others, but nothing changed. The car would not start unless all plugs were in.

While it was a tight reach, he was able to get to without having to remove the glovebox, just the panel below it


----------



## titanium (Aug 14, 2011)

Record_player said:


> where is the antenna located? or is clearly labeled?


The arrow points to the antenna feed connection. 











Camcruse said:


> The shop pulled out the antenna only (so he claims) and the car would not start. Plus the steering wheel bluetooth connect button was now not working. So he plugged that plug back in and tried the others, but nothing changed. The car would not start unless all plugs were in.
> 
> While it was a tight reach, he was able to get to without having to remove the glovebox, just the panel below it


All three plugs (the white and black areas at the top of the module) must be connected. You can disconnect the antenna feed (red arrow).


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...those are called BNC connectors, for coaxial RF connections.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

titanium said:


> The arrow points to the antenna feed connection.
> 
> View attachment 3987
> 
> ...


HMMM??? While he claims he pulled out the antenna, I have a feeling he pulled out the 3 plugs that needed to stay.

I'll try to crawl under the dash tomorrow and check it out.

I"m guessing to really made it real hard the plugs are facing away from the passenger seat? Right?


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm going to try mine on Sunday, if the car starts I'll call OnStar to verify they have no data connection to the car.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Disconnected the OnStar antenna only, car starts, no warning lights, hands free calling still works through Bluetooth, car is no longer able to contact OnStar.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...no antenna, no *OnStar*™ "talkee" with Mothership GM.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I just posted a how to on the how to forum section for anyone interested


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Interested to know why people want Onstar disabled? I believe the emergency button would still work even if you haven't paid for your subscription. Therefore, unless one is doing something illegal, it can only help.


----------



## kschuyler (Nov 5, 2019)

My 2012 cruze wont talk to my smartphone. It says cant connect on the phone. Onstar can reach my car and I can talk with Onstar in the car but using the My Chevrolet app to try and unlock doors or remote start dooesnt work because the phone doesnt talk to the car. any ideas?


----------



## belana (Nov 28, 2019)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> Disconnected the OnStar antenna only, car starts, no warning lights, hands free calling still works through Bluetooth, car is no longer able to contact OnStar.


Where did you find the Onstar module? Where is it located?


----------



## ACE (Mar 14, 2021)

GoldenCruze said:


> Why would they run wiring to rear of a vehicle for that?


Because the malibu and the g6 have them in the trunk on the drivers side so if you even dent the quarter panel the box would be destroyed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ACE said:


> Because the malibu and the g6 have them in the trunk on the drivers side so if you even dent the quarter panel the box would be destroyed.


Welcome Aboard!

What? 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

